#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Χρήση μέρους Ιδιόκτητης Κατοικίας ως εδρας (οχι επαγγελματική στέγη) και Ε2

## ggaleos

Την καλησπέρα μου.
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω το παρακάτω:

Εχω δηλώσει ως έδρα (δεν είναι επαγγελματική στέγη) μέρος της ιδιόκτητης οικίας μου.
Τονίζω ότι το αφορά ιδιόχρηση μέρους ιδιόκτητης κατοικίας ως έδρας και όχι ιδιόχρηση ιδιόκτητης επαγγελματικής στέγης.

Πρέπει να υπολογίσω τεκμαρτό?
Πρέπει να υποβάλλω Ε2 ?

----------


## accounter

Καλησπέρα

δεν υπολογίζουμε τεκμαρτο μίσθωμα , και δεν υποβάλουμε Ε2 οταν έχουμε έδρα στο σπίτι μας .

----------

